

Android NFC Hackathons - sponsored by Verizon, Facebook, Github, etc - scep12
http://www.tappednfc.com

======
prodigal_erik
We already _have_ NFC gear, and I thought decisions by vendors like Verizon
and Samsung are largely the reason we can't just use that.

------
andyjsong
Starts the same day as Startup School YC, does anyone want to do a late entry
after the event and hack from the end of SSYC to Sunday 3PM (deadline for
hackathon)? I won the last NFC hackathon hosted by the same organizer (Yuval),
but different venue and agency. Probably the best organized hackathon I've
attended.

------
netvarun
Somewhat tangentially related, hence my shameless plug:

My startup (<https://semantics3.com/>) is building APIs for products data.
Using our APIs, you can get access to rich metadata and pricing histories
(including affiliate links) for over 10M e-commerce products.

We have a pretty liberal free plan and you could potentially build interesting
NFC apps with the data. Here is the invite link for signup:
<https://www.semantics3.com/signup?code=ramanujan>

Drop me a note and I would be most glad to bump up your free quota.

